# Kuhli loach deseise, please help!



## DotFrog (Dec 27, 2011)

One of my kuhli loaches has white blotches on his body, but he is acting normal. All others are fine. It's not ich, but the dullish white blotches are about 1 cm in diamiter. I know this is a big mess up on my part with overstocking, but look in my sig, and please help me keep my wonderful kuhli loach alive. Could this be related to the cherry barb incident?


----------



## DotFrog (Dec 27, 2011)

It's my new kuhli's, they had it first! What do I do?


----------



## congar15 (Dec 6, 2011)

This might not be it, but my khuli loaches lose their color sometimes if the lights off for long periods of time. Then they regain it, but some white coloration remains. Could that be it?


----------



## DotFrog (Dec 27, 2011)

??? 
The spots also have a concentrated white dot in the center.


----------



## DotFrog (Dec 27, 2011)

It might be ich, if it is, what do I do?


----------



## congar15 (Dec 6, 2011)

Up the temp to 80 or so and add aquarium salt as per directions. Or buy an ich medication.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

It's not ich, which is a series of small, salt grained sized spots in its most common form. A big blotch on a scaleless fish like a kuhli is often a bacterial problem. It's usually a reaction to dirty water, stress and overcrowding, and can only be remedied by clean water, and lighter stocking. 
Read very carefully on the meds you use as loaches can be killed by a lot of ich meds unless the special instructions for them are followed. However, since you aren't describing ich, I hope you haven't dosed the tank. That's just another stress to make it worse.
I would change a lot of water on a regular schedule and watch. Chances are, if the loach is new to the tank and the tank is overstocked, you will lose the fish.

Congar - be careful with 2 silver dollars in a 16 gallon. Depending on which species they sold you (there are several under the trade name) you have a quick growing five to seven inch high and long fish that is a plant eater - they need really large tanks and, as herbivores, lots of good filtration. That's a species for very large tanks.


----------

